# Give Us Back The "LIKE" Button



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2014)

One of the things that made this site different.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 30, 2014)

Like!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


----------



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2014)

That is so cool of you to direct me to that Sunni. How's the doggie?


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

Rrog said:


> That is so cool of you to direct me to that Sunni. How's the doggie?


no problemo,
hes rgeat howre you?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm fine, thanks. Glad you and the dog are getting along!


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

Rrog said:


> I'm fine, thanks. Glad you and the dog are getting along!


yup we've really bonded. he follows me wherever i go its cute


----------



## Rrog (Jan 31, 2014)

Makes me smile !!


----------



## vostok (Jan 31, 2014)

the doggies name wouldn't be "Like Button" would it? .....lol


----------



## yktind (Jan 31, 2014)

Agreed. Like Button Back Please


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2014)

guys its temporarily disabled.its not that we dont want to give it to you


----------



## yktind (Jan 31, 2014)

My bad didn't see the third post


----------



## bird mcbride (Feb 1, 2014)

Spambots can be stopped. New members should be screened by an auto bot moderator that uses an auto shuffle program. If the user doesn't show human characteristic then the user is questioned by a human moderator. If the user passes all the tests as humanly expected then the user has permision to post or start a thread. These methods should disable an internal bug as well.


----------



## bird mcbride (Feb 1, 2014)

Myself personally "think" we should scrap seeds and give us back our "like" button. Seeds is directly located right on top almost center of the page


----------



## Milovan (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, I probably missed out on at least a few hundred "Likes" in the past couple of days.
Everyone likes me and likes what I have to say. Not!


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2014)

bird mcbride said:


> Myself personally "think" we should scrap seeds and give us back our "like" button. Seeds is directly located right on top almost center of the page


..again it has NOTHING to do with that
likes is temp disabled guys i get it it sucks im a like user as well
likes will b e back up when their back up thanks for understanding and your patience


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2014)

I just appreciate the updates, myself. It's temporary, which means it's only temporary.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2014)

Rrog said:


> I just appreciate the updates, myself. It's temporary, which means it's only temporary.


lol ..................


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 1, 2014)

where is the seed button? where have the like button gone? bring back the like please....


----------



## bird mcbride (Feb 1, 2014)

Whatever you do don't remove the "ignore user" button All but one, Mr2shims on my ignore list is a bot.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Sunni.....



*You* should totally bring the likes button back. 

Oh, sorry I didn't read the other 19 posts.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Find a competent tech familiar w/V-bulletin(shouldn't be hard considering the software is used for almost every messageboard since 2005)willing to volunteer his/her time.

If I had the skills, I would have done so long ago.


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm with you Bird. 
Personally I would prefer an ignore user button in place if the "Like" feature. That would be awesome if every time an unwanted guest came to my page I click "unwanted guest" and they can never post on my page again.. 
I would Like that way more than I miss the like button, which isn't much btw... Lol you knew someone had to be against it.. Haha


----------



## Scroga (Feb 4, 2014)

So what is a 'bot' and how is one identified? Personally , since the like buttons gone the reps been flowin in...can't not like that


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 4, 2014)

"Like"

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> I'm with you Bird.
> Personally I would prefer an ignore user button in place if the "Like" feature. That would be awesome if every time an unwanted guest came to my page I click "unwanted guest" and they can never post on my page again..
> I would Like that way more than I miss the like button, which isn't much btw... Lol you knew someone had to be against it.. Haha


we have an ignore user button...its found ont he left hand side of myrollitup
"edit ignore user list"


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 6, 2014)

Sunni, that is awesome. Now I have to go explore and see what that's all about.. Not like I have any unwanted quests at this time, but hey, it can happen... 
Thanks.!
Now were the heck is the like button.. Lol J/K


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 6, 2014)

my likes are back!!!!!!! yesssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2014)

Me no see Likes...


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2014)

yup sorry rrog were switching to new servers i updated that int he sticky on the support page.
sorry forgot to type it here
once we switch to new servers everything thats wrong with the website will be fixed and back to normal


----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2014)

So cool! Thanks for that update!


----------

